# Como entrar en la bios (mas de 50 marcas)¡¡¡



## El_Mago_ (Ago 1, 2011)

*Acer – Aspire, Power, Veriton, Extensa, Ferrari, TravelMate, Altos*
Del o F2 de presionar inmediatamente después de encender.

El BIOS de la Acer Altos 600 servidor utiliza las teclas Ctrl + Alt + tecla Esc y la tecla F1 para las opciones avanzadas.
Para la mayoría de computadoras Acer puedes usar también las teclas F1 o Ctrl + Alt + Esc teclas para acceder a la BIOS.

*Compaq – Presario, Prolinea, Deskpro, SystemPro, portátil*
Pulse F10 mientras el cursor en la esquina superior derecha de la pantalla está parpadeando.
Para la mayoría de computadoras Compaq puedes utilizar la: F1, F2, F10, o la tecla para dar acceso a la BIOS.

*Dell – XPS, Dimension, Inspiron, Latitude. OptiPlex, Precision, Vostro*
Presiona F2 cuando aparece el logotipo de Dell. Pulsa por pocos segundos hasta que el mensaje de introducir el programa de instalación aparece. Para la mayoría computadoras de escritorio y computadoras portátiles de Dell podrás utilizar las teclas Ctrl + Alt + Intro o Supr para entrar en la BIOS.
Para la mayoría de portátiles Dell puedes utilizar Fn + Esc o Fn + F1.

*eMachines – eMonster, eTower, eOne, S-Series, T-Series*
Pulse el Tabulador o Del eMachine, mientras que el logotipo se muestra en la pantalla.
Otras computadoras eMachine pueden utilizar F2 para entrar en la BIOS.

*Fujitsu – Lifebook, ESPRIMO, Amilo, Tablet, DeskPower*
Presiona F2 cuando aparece el logotipo de Fujitsu.

*Gateway – DX, FX, uno, GM, GT, GX, Profile, Astro*
Presiona la tecla F1 varias veces después de reiniciar el equipo.
Algunos equipos utilizan la mayoria de las Portatiles F2 para acceder a la utilidad BIOS Setup.

*Hewlett-Packard (HP) – Pabellón, TouchSmart, Vectra, OmniBook, Tablet*
Presiona la tecla F1 después de reiniciar el equipo.

HP Tablet PC puede utilizar F10 o F12.
El resto de las computadoras de HP pueden permitir el acceso a la BIOS utilizando las teclas Esc o F2.

*IBM – PC, XT, AT*
Presiona F1 inmediatamente después de encender el ordenador.
Para la mayoría de las computadoras IBM (incluidas algunas computadoras portátiles) puedes utilizar la tecla F2 para la entrada del BIOS.

*Lenovo (Antigua IBM) – ThinkPad, IdeaPad, 3000 Series, ThinkCentre, ThinkStation*
Presiona F1 o F2 después de encender el ordenador.
Para la mayoría de las computadoras Lenovo te permite el acceso a la BIOS usando Ctrl + Alt + F3, Ctrl + Alt + Ins, o Fn + F1.

*Micras (MPC Computadoras) – ClientPro, Transportes*
Pulsa F1, F2 o Del inmediatamente después de encender el PC.

*NEC – PowerMate, Versa, W-Series*
Presione F2 para entrar en el BIOS Setup.

*Packard Bell – 8900 Series, 9000 Series, Pulsar, Platinum, EasyNote, iMedia, iextreme*
Pulse F1, F2 o Supr para entrar en la BIOS.

*Sharp – Notebook Portátiles, Actius Ultralite*
Presione F2 después de que el equipo se inicia.
Algunas muy antiguas Sharp PC requerirá un diagnóstico de disco de instalación para acceder a la BIOS.

*Autobús de enlace – glamour G-Series, D’vo, Prima P2-Series, de trabajo, X Mini XPC, Vigilancia*
Presione F2 o Del en el arranque.

*Sony – VAIO, PCG-Series, VGN-Series*
Pulsa F1, F2 o F3 después de encender el ordenador.

*Toshiba – Portege, Satellite, Tecra*
Presione F1 o Esc después de encender el acceso a la BIOS.

*IRA / ALR / AST (Advantage)*
Pulsa Ctrl + Alt + Esc o Ctrl + Alt + Supr.

*Cybermax -* Pulse la tecla Esc.

*Tandon –* Pulsa Ctrl + Mayúsculas + Esc. 

*By ZiklonCorp gracias*
​


----------



## teoz (Ago 6, 2011)

Muy interesante,solo sabia de algunas marcas
Vale !


----------

